# CompTIA A+ Certification Questions



## DigitalMan (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh boy, I am in desperate need of a job switch, and this should do just the trick. I know a few fellow geeks here are A+ Certified, so it seemed a logical place to come for answers.

My biggest question is, should I bother studying for these exams at all? I regularly travel to the houses of my friends and family to repair hardware issues, everything from building an entire computer, to replacing a PCI card, to replacing a component on a graphics card. After buying a non-branded computer back when Windows XP was new, I've only bought parts; something in one of my three computers is modified at least once a month, and I usually just leave the side cover off my CG workstation for easy access. As for the software side, I've passed the first of the two MCDST exams, which should cover everything the A+ exams will require. If not, there's a very slim chance I don't already know it anyways, to be honest. 6+ years (I've actually lost count, but at least that) experience is a long time.

Another question is, can I get two designations? Specifically, can I take the Essentials and 602 (IT Technician), and then also take 604 (Depot Technician)? More importantly, would I gain anything at all from this, aside from being able to claim I'm _A++_ Certified?


----------



## Tremaine (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll be taking the A+ Certification exam in September myself, and I had the same questions you did. Lately all I do is build my own PCs. I tweak OSes and software. I back up using NT Backup, as well as have used varying disk imaging software.

For MCDST versus A+ certification, check out this thread:
http://www.certforums.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=49167

While MCDST focuses on Microsoft-only OSes and applications, it has a lot of great on-the-job the IT customer service skills. A+ is great for being comprehensive on an overall computer scale, including hardware support.

I bought "A+ Certification for Dummies", and I'm glad I did. Even though a great deal of stuff in there is review for me, some stuff I had not seen for years and have subsequently forgotten. I picked up a copy off of Amazon.com for relatively cheap. It comes with CD-ROM with practice exercises and exams. (At least, I think the CD comes with exams. I haven't quite gotten that far yet.)

And speaking of exams, you should take a practice exam or two somewhere and see how well you fare before you go in for the real deal. 

I was wondering about the more-than-one-designation thing myself. I don't know if you can, but I think if one gets at least the general, comprehensive A+ certification employers will probably find that plenty acceptable.


----------



## Tremaine (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, and as long as one is taking another COMPTIA certification, I was thinking it might just be better to get Network+ or Security+ instead of another A+.


----------



## headmasterfox (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm currently working on getting A+ and Network+ certifed, but theres no questions about it, I've seen both exams before, their hard unless you actually study, there are some trick questions for networking, like there is a question that will ask you what type of Eithernet cabling is designed and certified to go under carpeting, or in a wall or something, there are lots of questions you wouldn't think of unless you studied, so yes you should study for A+, and Networking+, I don't know much about A+ but Networking+ you can only afford to miss like 8 questions or you fail and have to do it again, and it's expensive, at least I think so at least. Well thats all I have to say for the matter.


----------



## DuncanFox (Aug 27, 2008)

DigitalMan said:


> My biggest question is, should I bother studying for these exams at all?



Here's something I remember from when I was studying a while back, to give you an idea of what sort of obscure information they can put in these things:

On a standard parallel printer cable, the connector on the PC side is a DB-25.  What is the name of the connector on the printer end?

(That question probably isn't in there anymore, but I'm sure they've found other equally obscure BS.  And yes, that question was in there even after USB printers became the norm.)


----------



## hitokage (Aug 28, 2008)

DuncanFox said:


> What is the name of the connector on the printer end?


That would be a 36-pin Centronics connector. Also used with SCSI in the 50-pin variety. I've been doing this for a long time - when i took the test (1999) it was still based on the original 1993 objectives.

Those kind of things can be handy to know, so if you pick up a book to study from you may read about some of these type of things you don't normally hear about or think of that may be covered on the test. Think of it like this - you have nothing to lose by doing a little studying/reading for the A+, and could save the money of having to take the test again.

I like the For Dummies certification books written by Ron Gilster - he wrote the ones covering the A+, Network+, Server+, and some others. When I took the A+ I had used an Exam Cram book, but I don't think it was too useful and also a bit more expensive. When I took the Network+, I used the For Dummies book, and I liked it much better.


<--  Lurker who felt compelled to reply to this thread and hopes he didn't kill it.


----------



## DigitalMan (Aug 28, 2008)

DuncanFox said:


> What is the name of the connector on the printer end?



_Wow_, okay then, studying will be useful. I will admit, some things I just don't know the technical terms for. I just know how to put these things together  Plus, I've got at least one week before I can even afford the exams, so I guess I may as well use the time wisely.

Although it occurred to me, assuming I can only get one designation, which should I get? I'm positive I don't want Remote Support Technician (exam 220-603) - my phone and online support may have an impressive track record, but it's just too darn stressful, having to think about exactly what menus and buttons are located where without looking. I'm _definitely_ an "Out of the office chair, let me do it" type of guy. So do I want IT Technician, or Depot Technician? Is there any sort of test difficulty versus rewards type thing going on?

EDIT: Oh! And for those of you who got the certification a while back, like hitokage, do you have to do anything to keep your certifications current? Or is it like the Microsoft exams, where once you're certified, you stay such until the end of time (or Linux takes over)?


----------



## hitokage (Aug 28, 2008)

Generally CompTIA's certs are good forever - one of the reasons I like them. Microsoft used to have their's expire once they were retired, but they have since eliminated that policy as you've stated. When the exam objectives are changed a lot they (CompTIA) might suggest you take it again - they sent me an e-mail when they rolled out the current objectives (but not when they were changed last time - 03?). I never took it again, as I see no need, and don't have the money to. Below is what CompTIA sent me as to who each test is aimed at (or what career path you want):


> *  CompTIA A+ 220-602: The CompTIA A+ 220-602 exam is for individuals who work or intend to work in a mobile or corporate environment with a high level of face-to-face client interaction. Examples of job roles include: Enterprise Technician, IT Administrator, Field Service Technician and PC Technician. Individuals who currently hold a CompTIA A+ certification can update their credential with the IT Technician designation by passing the 220-602 exam.
> 
> * CompTIA A+ 220-603: The CompTIA A+ 220-603 examination is for individuals who work or intend to work in a remote-based work environment where client interaction, client training, operating system and connectivity issues are emphasized. Example job roles include: Remote Support Technician, Help Desk Technician and Call Center Technician. Individuals who currently hold a CompTIA A+ certification can update their credential with the Remote Support Technician designation by passing the 220-603 exam.
> 
> * CompTIA A+ 220-604: The CompTIA A+ 220-604 examination is for individuals who work or intend to work in settings where hardware related activities are emphasized. Example job roles include: Depot Technician and Bench Technician. Individuals who currently hold a CompTIA A+ certification can update their credential with the Depot Technician designation by passing the 220-604 exam.


If I were to take it again and had to chose between these, I would go for IT Technician test. I think the difference between these is the type of customer interaction you have, which is what I think these tests are covering - a depot tech wouldn't have a much of over the phone or face to face interaction, a remote support tech would be almost strictly over the phone, and an IT tech would be a combination. Based on this, I think you would also want to take the one for an IT tech, as a bench tech would be similar to the phone support tech in that you would be stuck at your desk, or in this case workbench.

EDIT - I took a quick look at the Dummies website, and it looks like their current A+ books aren't written by Ron Gilster as I thought they were and mentioned in my other post. Looking on Amazon the last one he did was based on the 2003 objectives. Check your local library and see what they have, For Dummies and others. Even if they're not for the current version they'll give you a starting point for what's on the test, and you can always buy the current version of which ever book you like best if your library doesn't have it.


----------



## DigitalMan (Sep 1, 2008)

Interesting, I've never seen those descriptions before, thank you for posting that!

The "high level of face-to-face client interaction" bothers me. I despise people in general, especially stupid people - and I'm sure everyone's heard the story of the guy who called tech support during a power outage because his computer wouldn't turn on. This makes Depot Technician the most logical choice, _but_... I like the idea of being a Field Service Technician as well. There's something just a little more impressive about going somewhere with a toolbox and fixing things, as opposed to being in a well-equipped workshop.

Oh well, the training material really covers everything; I haven't seen anything split up by test yet. I've currently got my hands on the A+ Certification All-In-One Desk Reference For Dummies, which is... large. Very large.


----------



## DigitalMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Holy... I think I'll just go with Depot Technician. Anything to get me away from people. Or, rather, questions about dealing with people.

The Microsoft exams are easy - they don't care how you treat people, as long as you know your stuff. And most of the A+ Essentials practice exam I took was either easy, or I could guess (I've never owned or even heard of a solid ink printer, therefore it must be the choice that uses a wax stick, that kind of thing).

However, I failed the practice exam, solely because of one segment - "Professionalism and Communication". If I'm honestly expected to outright lie about technical issues just so people don't feel bad about not having a freaking clue what they're doing, I think I should just set up shop on a deserted island, having broken computers air-dropped in and fixed ones air-lifted out daily.


----------



## hitokage (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't think anyone has a solid ink printer in the consumer market, and yes they use a wax type material. Xerox/Tektronix makes a few wax based printers - I personally don't like them. First, you have a printer that can go down because the light bulb(s) burned out - they use halogen lights to melt the wax. Second, it doesn't melt the wax as needed, but keeps a small reservoir of melted wax. When something is printed the color can sometimes be a bit off if the wax has been sitting too long. Then there is the slight odor.

I don't like dealing with people either, but there don't seem to be that many depot jobs. The pay can also be better when you have to deal with people, and if you want to eventually end-up in a network administration/engineering type position there won't be those type of opportunities at a depot.


----------



## hitokage (Sep 27, 2008)

Tremaine (and anyone else who took the test since this topic started),
How did it go? Was it easier or harder then you thought?


----------

